# 2nd Annual Texas Bully Breed Bash



## apbtmom76

Please if you are in the area, come join us for a great time. The weight pull is UKC sanctioned and there is a great BBQ place in front of the field. We ask that everyone PLEASE abide by the rules, if you cannot then you will be asked to leave. NO refunds!

Rules are as Follows:

- Crates are MANDATORY
- NO feamles in heat or nursing
- NO Puppies for Sale!
- NO dog aggressive dogs or Human aggressive dogs or people
- NO puppies under 4 mo. of age
- NO retractable leashes
- All dogs must be current and up to date on shots. Please have your dogs rabies tag on their collar.
- Please bring a chair or something comfortable to sit on.

*** This is a fun show for ALL bully breeds. (ex. Am STaffs, Am Bullies, APBT's, Dobermans, Bull Terriers, English Bulldogs, Olde English, Staffy Bulls, ALL bully breeds, please come join us and have a great fun filled day


----------



## bahamutt99

Interesting. I saw the weight pull on the UKC site, and was saying it was too bad its only a 1-day thing or I'd try to go. ETA: Ouch. Just noticed the graphic depicts a dog wearing a chain collar. Might want to rethink that one for the 3rd annual BBB. ETA ETA: Double ouch. No dog-aggressive dogs. Guess we can't go anyway.


----------



## apbtmom76

Well since there are Am Bully owners there we cannot discriminate against them for letting their dogs wear those collars, now I do not approve of the dogs wearing chains as collars, I don't want nor would I let mine wear them but to each their own.

And we will discuss having a 2 day pull next year Baha, thanks for the suggestion. And if it is strictly a pull then DA dogs will be allowed as long as they are crated.


----------



## bahamutt99

My dogs are controllably DA. I could walk them around and as long as nobody runs their dog up on mine, we're okay. Maybe the language for next year's should say that DA dogs must be under strict control or will be asked to leave (and also "please be respectful of others' space" or something like that). And I'm not saying to discriminate against AmBully owners. They don't have to wear those kind of collars, though. Educate one, educate all. 

Yes, yes. Two-day pull next year.  Maybe the more support you get, you can start including things like ATTS and CGC testing, too.


----------



## apbtmom76

hmmm thanks Baha, you ahve given me some things to think about. ANd we have vendors that make the colalrs with spikes and studs, but we do educate while they are there, trust me. See and my boy Phoenix is controllable DA. SO I understand. Anmd I have a lady in my group who can do CGC testing and I know the lady from the ATTS place I can talk to her and see what she says about doing one, we just have to guarentee that there will be so many people there, is all. 

Thanks for the suggestions Baha, I will talk to the other 3 clubs about it also


----------



## bahamutt99

Gravy. Maybe I'll see you at TXBBB 3.


----------



## apbtmom76

That would be awesome Lindsay, I would love for y'all to make it  So when we start planning next year, I will for sure bring up these points.


----------



## bahamutt99

'Course, if you have any thought of hitting the UKC APBT Nationals in Denton in October, I plan on being there, too.


----------



## apbtmom76

nope not this year, I am gonna start training Phoebe in weight pull this fall, so she will be ready for next eyar's season. But I'm sure we'll see each other at some point, lol. You should come to one of NTBBC's events, lol. 

I know you know Daline and Anissa, and they are members there.


----------



## bahamutt99

I know Daline. She's taken some kick-ass pictures of my kids on the pull track in Denton.


----------



## apbtmom76

yes Daline is quite the photgrapher. She has great talent, her and her hubby are friends of mine. Cool beans I look forward to seeing you in the future


----------



## blurzredg4

guess ill be there now!!!!!lol


----------



## apbtmom76

WOOO HOOOOOOO Marcus, you'll have a great time :d See ya there with your pups


----------



## apbtmom76

Bump, this is this month, y'all come out and enjoy food, dogs and fun


----------



## bahamutt99

I just realized this is the same weekend as the ADBA Nationals. Hope that doesn't kill your turnout.


----------



## apbtmom76

thanks Baha, I hope it doesn;t either, but since it is for ALL bully breeds I don't think it will


----------



## blurzredg4

so anyone else on here gonna try to make it beside tye and i lol....im guessing noe lol


----------



## apbtmom76

it would be awesome to see everyone there, there will be tons of people from Houston, Austin, D/FW and San Antonio, but am not sure where else. I am way to excited, my group is doing the raffle this year and all proceeds will go to the EBA.


----------



## blurzredg4

awesome so its goin to be pretty big


----------



## apbtmom76

Is what we are shooting for, lol. But ya never know seems there are a few other things going on that day also. But yes we expect a big turn out


----------



## blurzredg4

well im goin for sure!! lol


----------



## apbtmom76

woo hoo will see you there


----------



## PitBlack

*I might go!*

what time does the show start?


----------



## tonios

SOooo, did anyone go? If so how was it? I was thinking of going but was just too tired and wanted some down time relaxing at home just letting the dogs play in the yard while I downed some brewski. I watched some Animal Planet and then studied a bit. I never been to any event I really would had loved to had gone and although it would had been only a two hour drive to get to Austin I wanted to chill at home.


----------



## bahamutt99

Yeah, let's see some pikchurs!


----------



## blurzredg4

i went didnt take any pics though it was fun nothing huge but some nice dogs and people and also a cool lil personal protection dog demo was really cool maybe the other event i think was also in austin hurt the turn out but its was cool also my first event...got me kinds interested in weight pull..


----------



## apbtmom76

Yes it was a great time and we had no idea there was another dog event being held that weekend, lol. blurzredg4, I thought I saw those dogs, dude did I even talk to you, I was so busy, I'm sorry ya should have said something to me. Wait I know I kep t calling the female a male and the male a female, that was you wasn't it, lol. Gawd dud I didn't even realize.

I a, posting pics now and I am glad you liekd the demo, Sarge is a great guy and knows his stuff and his APBT is just freakin amazing


----------



## blurzredg4

ha yeai could tell u were busy i was there with my gf. not sure if that was me u are talkin about lol


----------



## apbtmom76

lol, did ya win the bag of Science Diet dog food?? Dude I feel so bad, I wanted to chat with you. And yeah, cause I'm from Austin everyone asks me where everything is at and IDK anything about down south, lmaooo Man next time just say something, be like hey ya crazy red head, lol. I'm glad you made it down and had a good time  I hope to se ya more events inthe future, i make it to D/FW area quite a bit, I might even be showing a friend of mine's APBT in the UKC Nationals this weekend.


----------



## apbtmom76

you know what man, I just now realized where you and your girl were sitting, over there by where the high jump was at. That pic of the two blue dogs in the crate are your dogs, lol. Cause I remember asking if y'all had another crate and to put the dogs away for Rob's demo. your girl is pretty and I wish I had chatted. next time bro, next time


----------



## blurzredg4

haha its cool yea that was us lol...


----------



## apbtmom76

ah ha, see I knew I had seen your dogs there, I am glad that y'all came and hope you enjoyed the demo, I am steadily getting my butt reemed for having him show up. Ithought it went over well though. Oh well I am thinking of doing a funs how just for my group but am not sure yet


----------



## blurzredg4

lol i thought it was awesome.....why are u gettin reemed for it? another show would be cool..


----------



## apbtmom76

I got reemed cause the peeps from SA didn't want to be liable for the insurance, they weren't but they didn't want him there to begin with, they think that it portrays the APBT in a bad light. Oh well and when I get my show together I'd love for you and the g/f and the pups to come down


----------



## blurzredg4

oh i see hmm well i thought it was cool ...yea keep me posted on the show


----------



## apbtmom76

lol, it's ok, I know he knows how to handle his dog and it was a great demo


----------

